# Bedrails & Goosenecks



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Newer trucks are considerably taller than older ones. If you are pulling an older gooseneck trailer, it can be a problem especially if you adjust the gooseneck hitch in making it shorter to level the trailer. Not uncommon to see older trailers cranked all the way up and all the weight on the rear axe to make a little more clearance. You can also take the tailgate off so you don't end up with that tale tell crease. Newer trailers will have plenty of clearance.


----------

